

Infinity ErgoDox Ergonomic Keyboard Kit - lorenzfx
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/infinity-ergodox?mode=guest_open

======
lorenzfx
Interesting to see two new versions [0] of the ErgoDox in less than a week.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9270676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9270676)

